# BC Rich 8 Strings for 2014



## Jim Antonio (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 19, 2014)

If these things are under 27" scale length, I am going to cry.

Please be at least 27".

BC Rich, pls.

Edit: stoked about the Warlock 8, and hoping that the not displayed fourth model will be a Bich.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like at least 27".

Well done BCRich!

Look a bit cheap... but every body needs more budget 8 strings with "no superstrat shape"

The more choices, the better!


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 19, 2014)

head dive was bad enough on the 7 string warlock. still, always a soft spot for bc rich haha


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 19, 2014)

It'd be nicer if there were more affordable production 8 strings in anything other than gloss black :/


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn, never expected them to do an 8 string Warlock. It's like mallgoth goes progroove.

The one in the middle has a nice body shape. Kind of like a weird version of an Ibanez S.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2014)

Metal_Webb said:


> It'd be nicer if there were more affordable production 8 strings in anything other than gloss black :/



You have two new shapes and complaining about colors?? C'mon man!!! New shapes!!!!!!

Too much is never enough, ah? Hehehehehehe

I would love to see a multiscale headless warlock... Dreaming is free


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 19, 2014)

They all look so awesome but...hipshot bridges


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 19, 2014)

DAMN YOU. I allways siad if bcrich release a warbeast/warlock 8 I'd get it............GOD DAMN YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 19, 2014)

love them ! the headstock for one - like rc7 and 8 - , and it should atleast be 27" indeed , gonna put a floyd to one too , if i get my hands on it ..

would like that warlock , but with the strat's fretboard please


----------



## ra1der2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool, I'll probably cave and buy at least one to check out.

I had a 2013 outlaw 8 for a while and it was a great playing / sounding guitar but QC was lacking. The nut was cut a little uneven on a couple of strings, and that is a deal breaker for me. I could have had it replaced under warranty but the closes authorized repair rep wasn't close to me so I just returned it. It was 26.5" scale.

Wish they were made somewhere other than china, hopefully they get their quality control standards up for this run.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2014)

I thought maybe it was an 8 ball inlay... until I saw the 7s lol. I guess it's good they let you know up front how many strings they have.


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 19, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> I thought maybe it was an 8 ball inlay... until I saw the 7s lol. I guess it's good they let you know up front how many strings they have.


 
heh heh , isn't that the 12th position ? ... i'm confused 

but serious , some diamond inlays , like the NJ series , or better make it NJ series , with Floyd Rose as extra option .., owyeah and a case ..

i'd pay $1500,- / 1200,- , so BC Rich  ?? right after NAMM ?


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 19, 2014)

As I am a BC Rich fan, this makes me very happy. I've been gassing pretty hard for an Outlaw 8.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 19, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> As I am a BC Rich fan, this makes me very happy. I've been gassing pretty hard for an Outlaw 8.



That's actually a Villain model bro. Looks like an Outlaw, I agree...


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 19, 2014)

Their Facebook page says they're releasing 4 new 8-strings. Does anyone know what the 4th model is? I hope its something besides the outlaw 8. Oh, please be a stealth 8-string with passive pickups!


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Jan 19, 2014)

The V... The warlock... The non strat shapes.... I need a mop and new pants... Now if some one would do like an explorer or and iceman or maybe a stoneman I can refinance my house and live in poverty with all of them


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jan 19, 2014)

8 string mockingbird anyone??


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 19, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> 8 string mockingbird anyone??



F***ing YES!


----------



## skeels (Jan 19, 2014)

No reversed 8 headstock? For shame!


----------



## Vhyle (Jan 19, 2014)

Jim Antonio said:


> That's actually a Villain model bro. Looks like an Outlaw, I agree...



I know. The Outlaw wasn't pictured here. However, honestly the Villain looks more appealing to me, especially if it's a 27" scale. I don't really need the actives on the Outlaw.

The V and Warlock... yisss. But what would rule so much fscking ass is an 8-string Ironbird or Stealth. Hooooooooly shit.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 19, 2014)

The gunslinger was cool hope the bring it back.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 19, 2014)

These look like they might have stuck with the 26.5" scale that was on the gunslinger.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 19, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> 8 string mockingbird anyone??



Bich, please.


----------



## House74 (Jan 19, 2014)

Boooiiiiiinnnggggggggg.............onnnnnly wish for change would be for a widow headstock on the warlock


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 19, 2014)

That V will be mine and then it will be modded to hell and back  

Can't wait


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 19, 2014)

Boy do I love my BC Rich JRV7... Boy would I love an 8 string version. I'm actually not a huge fan of the strange headstocks, so seeing the in lines is really cool to me. Depending on the prices, I may get a V and/or the Warlock.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone wanna have a guess at the pricing? Looking at the pickups, the strat shape is def passive bc rich, the other two look to be seymour duncan? maybe? I dunno... would that make the strat the lower end maybe? 

I hope the V is affordable because it's going to be mine.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 20, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> Anyone wanna have a guess at the pricing? Looking at the pickups, the strat shape is def passive bc rich, the other two look to be seymour duncan? maybe? I dunno... would that make the strat the lower end maybe?



The pickups in the Jr. V and Warlock are Duncan Designed. I would think their the same ones that are/were in the Outlaw 8. As for the Villian 8, although they say BC Rich, they look suspiciously similar to Rondo's Cepheus pickups. Basically, they all look like they're going to be pretty affordable.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 20, 2014)

Ehh... Nothin' I can't get from Ibanez or Agile...


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 20, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ehh... Nothin' I can't get from Ibanez or Agile...




So you've seen an Ibanez or Agile Warlock? Ibanez has an 8 string V?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 20, 2014)

I have an Outlaw 8 and for what it is, it's pretty awesome. I put a Pegasus/Sentient pickup combo it it and it sounds great. 

Great to see affordable ERG guitars with a difference shape than the usual RG. I've been wanting an ERG warlock for ages.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 20, 2014)

Still sad there's no Bichs...

8 string Bich + Beast Headstock would be great


----------



## Jakke (Jan 22, 2014)

Specs are up:
BCR Warlock Lucky 8
BCR JRV Lucky 8
BCR Villain Escape 8

The scale is 27"


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jan 22, 2014)

still haven't seen the 4th model though..


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 22, 2014)

Mahogany body + mahogany neck bolt on?? That Warlock looks like a COW8 but with a better shape!!!! And two pickups!! Great... Great...


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone know when these are gonna be released in the EU?


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 23, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> still haven't seen the 4th model though..



The BC Rich site only shows 3, this seems to be a blunder on their part.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Jan 25, 2014)

Those fretboards look horrible


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> So you've seen an Ibanez or Agile Warlock? Ibanez has an 8 string V?



Warlocks are gaudy.... Agile makes an 8 string V. Not exactly a unicorn. That Warlock is literally the only unique thing up there and meh...


----------

